# Browser-Add-ons spionieren Anwender aus



## Newsfeed (15 Juli 2010)

Mozilla hat ein Firefox-Add-on aus dem Download-Bereich entfernt, das eingegebene Zugangsdaten seiner Anwender ausspähte. Zudem gab es ein Sicherheits-Update für CoolPreviews.

Weiterlesen...


----------

